# Rare AF 1957 930 Caboose type III



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
Would like to know if anyone has or has seen the rarest AF 930 caboose with the type III body? This is the one with the rivet on the bottom. You need to remove the body to replace the light bulb. It also has short black end rails, with no ladder to the roof. I have only seen 1 on a web sight "The Gilbert Gallery" section cabooses. I have never seen one for sale on EBay or the inter-web.
By the way I found one. Didn't clean it just took photos and put it in my glass display case.
Thanks


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why don't you give it a light washing to get the dust and whatever grime is on it off, then put it behind the glass?
Just take care around the letters?

Nice find if it is rare like you say.:smilie_daumenpos:
Where are all the S people?:dunno:

This has been posted for 4 days now and not one word?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Ain't never seen one!!!! Sorry about the delay in answering.Apparently this one is from 1957. Does it still have the sticker on the bottom reading..."to change lamp remove screw from end of body". If so, that would increase the value. One of my price guides says, in excellent condition, with an excellent box, $275. With #5 being the rarest, this one rates as a #4. Hope this helps.....


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Judging from the picture, it has a lot of paint loss, rust on some of the wheels, heavy scratching, and a broken catwalk. If I may, what did you pay for it??? Did you get a box?? I'm no expert when it comes to putting a price on things, but in that condition, I wouldn't pay more than $50-$75 bucks for it. Just my opinion, mind you....And I see the sticker on the bottom.....I'm a dumb a++,lol....


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

docbrown,
That is an interesting find, I never new there were some rare caboose. An interesting find. 
Thanks for sharing.
Aflyer


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
As I said the only one I have ever seen is in "The Gilbert Gallery", so when I found this one it went straight to under glass. Maybe some day I'll clean it.
Thanks


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Hi
I guess the value of something is in the eye of the beholder.
Yes it is played with. Yes it has marks. Yes one end of the catwalk is chipped. However find me another one!
Thanks


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

DocBrown said:


> Hi
> I guess the value of something is in the eye of the beholder.
> Yes it is played with. Yes it has marks. Yes one end of the catwalk is chipped. However find me another one!
> Thanks


I am not sure and will have to look when i get home this evening,but i believe that i can find you 2 of them,because i think i have them at home with the flyer stuff that i have put away .Curious to know and now i have to wait all day to find out.:smilie_daumenneg:I will look and let you know.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

steam chaser said:


> I am not sure and will have to look when i get home this evening,but i believe that i can find you 2 of them,because i think i have them at home with the flyer stuff that i have put away .Curious to know and now i have to wait all day to find out.:smilie_daumenneg:I will look and let you know.


If you find two and want to part with one, I would be interested at a reasonable price. Although reasonable may be hard to define in this case. LOL

Aflyer


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Steam chaser, I am curious if you have these as part of a set and if so, which set.
You only have to wait part of a day to look for the cabooses, I have been gone for a week and will not be home again until Monday afternoon. At this time of the year I am having withdrawal symptoms being separated from the trains that long.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Aflyer said:


> If you find two and want to part with one, I would be interested at a reasonable price. Although reasonable may be hard to define in this case. LOL
> 
> Aflyer


Ok,will let you know,not 100 % sure,as i have not looked at that stuff in a while,but i thik that i do.


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

Remember it has to have short black railings. some had regular railing I believe.


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

It was made only in 1957, so it would have to be a 1957 set, or may be some left overs went into 1958 sets.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Well ,I stand corrected , i looked through my flyer stuff and i do not have that number at all.What i do have is two 638s .Two many trains i reckon.lol.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

I can relate, I got the Christmas cars out for our club show, and found two duplicates, oops who is doing the shopping here. And a couple day's later I spent an hour trying to find a whistling billboard that I was sure I had. 

Now where did I put that excel spreadsheet inventory list I created, LOL

Aflyer


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Aflyer said:


> I can relate, I got the Christmas cars out for our club show, and found two duplicates, oops who is doing the shopping here. And a couple day's later I spent an hour trying to find a whistling billboard that I was sure I had.
> 
> Now where did I put that excel spreadsheet inventory list I created, LOL
> 
> Aflyer


Lol  glad to know it's not just me.


----------



## DocBrown (Dec 13, 2015)

*The other 930 hard to find caboose*

The 930 caboose was made from 1952 to 1957. Why in 1957 they tried out the riveted socket instead of the bottom screw out bulb (they used for many years) is interesting.
The other hard to find 930 is the early 1952 version, with the coupler riveted to the trucks. I'm still looking for this one.


----------

